# Leaving my car in the airport for someone to pick up? Where Can I Leave keys?



## lionstour (18 Jan 2010)

I am leaving my car in the airport for someone to pick up. Where Can I Leave keys?

Thanks


----------



## sam h (18 Jan 2010)

Give them a spare key & take your own with you. You'll be able to leave the parking ticket in the car & text them the parking location.

Don't hide the key around the car (over wheel etc), if the car gets robbed, you won't be covered


----------



## Olympian (18 Jan 2010)

If it's Dublin then the left luggage people offer a service.

http://www.dublinairport.com/at-airport/customer-service/faq.html


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jan 2010)

My folks use this service all the time, never a problem.


----------



## lionstour (18 Jan 2010)

sam h said:


> Give them a spare key & take your own with you. You'll be able to leave the parking ticket in the car & text them the parking location.
> 
> Don't hide the key around the car (over wheel etc), if the car gets robbed, you won't be covered


 
I wont be seeing the person before hand as they are coming in from abroad


----------



## lionstour (18 Jan 2010)

thanks above, left luggage it is i think.


----------

